# i Just found an AudioControl EXQ.



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

during xmas cleaning, i was looking for certain xmas tree stand i have long lost and i rummaged deep into one closet i never look into.

and discovered a AudioControl EQX equalizer/crossover thingy. 

sitting there on the floor, inside a walk in closet, looking at the white EQX i couldnt figure out how come it is there, where did it come from and when.

took me long time to actually remember buying it. eventually remembering that i bought it second hand. and there thinking about it, i think that i might know that i never even tried it if it works or not. 

i vaguely remember it was meant to be installed into some setup with amplifier that didnt have a crossover. (might of been my old adcom amp too) 

but its been there for over a decade.. in the lowest shelf vertically placed against the rear wall so it cant be seen without sitting in the floor and pulling everything else out of the way. safely hidden away from everyones eyes.

now that i have found it, what to do with it. 

is it worth anything anymore. hmm not likely.. as head units these days have all bells and whistles already.

or should i just keep it stashed with other older stuff waiting for the day i might get a bug to build something out of them. day that may not ever come.

ps. sad to inform, i never found the xmas tree stand i wasoriginally lookin for either. got dazed and confused and distracted by this thing.  

now i wonder if there are other hidden gems lost in space somewhere here.


----------

